# 9/6-9/8 Offshore Tourney and great trip!



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

Left out of east pass right at 5pm on the dot Thursday night for the Shalimar Sailfish Club Tournament. We bet across the board on the Calcutta’s and had our work cut out for us. We made our way to the spur right at dark and put the baits out. The first knock down missed the hook. She was hungry and decided to follow the hook up to the boat swimming around the boat laughing at us. Determined we put the baits back out. About one o’clock we were gonna move one of the baits because they seem to be to close. Marshall started to bring it up and noticed it seemed a little heavier than the 3 pound weights. Sure enough he gets it close to the boat and noticed the light seemed to be swimming. Sure enough we were hooked up. Got the leader in and brought the pup close enough to get a better look. He was legal so we decided to keep the meat and get on the board. Lines went off three other times that night with no luck. 

Up at daybreak on Friday we started trolling. Found a nice rip and a few minutes in the lines started screaming. We picked up 6 mahi in a matter of an hour. They hit Thunder Jet, Hustler, and a Hustler mini. I think if we wanted we could have filled every hatch on the boat, they were thick! 

Moving on, we made our way to the rigs. Ran into some scattered grass in between the spur and the rigs so we picked up and ran about 20 of it. 3 miles out from Petronius we started the troll again. Trolled this rig, Marlin, and the Ram Powell with no luck. More and more boats made their way next to us but they seemed to be missing out too. 

Later, after dark we tried our luck at jigging at the Ram. Managed some blackfin but no yellow. The tax man started getting thick so we decided to motor away for some swords. No luck later that night but we were determined to do some damage on the last day. 

Saturday at daybreak we picked up and ran another 15 miles towards the nipple. Found some decent slicks, we slowed to troll. Around 930 our short right rigger goes off. It’s our new white Hustler mini with a pink flashabou skirt. Not long after the clip pops the girl started her dance. Hooked up to a nice sail we made quick work of her. High fives in the boat, we set back out! 30 minutes back in the same rigger, POP! Another dancing lady across the water. This time it was a ******! Got the official release and set back out. Stoked we now have three different Bills we’ve caught during the tournament, how else could it get any better?

About an hour later the right rigger pops again. A small mahi hooks up and is not big enough to pop the rigger. We jerk the rod and instead of the rigger clip popping, the line breaks. Damn! Lost the lucky lure. Good thing I know the guy that makes them. LOL. It seems a matter of seconds later the left long rigger gets slammed! This time it went fast and long. Pretty certain we hooked up with a hoo we had our fingers crossed for a boated fish. Brought her up close to the boat and made a perfect gaff shot! WAHOO on board! High fives and pics we were happy we just about covered our spread. Wishful thinking we wanted that Blue to cap the tourney off. We got to the nipple finally and ran into a barrage of boats. Another 10 miles or so we were happy with our catch we decided to head to the scales. 

Rolled in around 5 pm, 48 hours after we started. Ended up with 1st place Hoo, 1st place sword, and 1st place tuna. Mahi didn’t hold up but we got points for the release on the sail and white. Overall the tourney cost us $2400 and we won that back plus another $2400. 

All fish besides the sword were caught on Tailwalker Lures. Proud to keep up product testing and prove these lures are a must have for every bag! Find us on Tailwalkerlures.com or our Facebook page Tailwalker Lures and we will be glad to help you with all your trolling needs. From novice anglers to the Pros, we got ya covered! 

Great trip and an awesome tourney!


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

Also, made a short video. Tell me what you guys think. 

https://www.facebook.com/1673726737/posts/10210819393075581/


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

Congrats on the tournament winnings and thanks for a great write up. I hope I can get my trolling game figured out so I can enter it next year.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Fantastic trip!!! Good video, congrats to ya'll!!!


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

So I was apart of this trip and I must say all the moons and stars alined perfectly. I have known Bryan AKA Captain Red Ass for almost 9 years now. He has this passion for fishing like on other. On top of that he has this passion to make offshore lures. And let me tell ya they are unbelievable !! go see for yourself. Anyway back to the trip.. So after the catch and release of the white and sail that put me in the class of greatness ..lol. I have in the past reeled in a blue and this trip a sword, leaderd in the white and the sail... WOW to be apart of a team( as it is a team that makes this happen) and have experienced all the bill fish is amazing.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

That white was docile, but the sail was one pissed off animal. And for around here that is a prettt big sail. Purdy work!


----------

